# Problem z Video,gafika 3D - sterowniki ATI.

## jacis

Czesc!

Mam duzy problem ze sterownikami ATI,wiem ze to nie nowosc...no nic zepsula sie grafa NVidi i nie dostalem nic sensownego na agp,wiec musialem wybrac ATI i kupilem Radeon HD3650 512mb.Pobralem sterowniki ze strony ATI/AMD 8.12 stery zainstalowaly sie bez problemu,nastepnie konfiguracja Xorg oraz rekompilacja xorg-xserver 7.4.X-y uruchamiaja sie bez problemu akceleracja tak jakby dzala,nawet udalo mi sie uruchomic compiz-fusion i tu zaczynaja sie klopoty...

Akceracja jest mizerna 540fps przy tescie glxgears,przy wlaczonym compizie animacje np. w Amaroku sa "rwane",migaja.

Odtwarzanie video porazka mythtv-zawiesza sie,xine powoduje zawieszanie X-ow (czarny ekran) dziala tylko mplayer ale tak sobie...w compiz-fusion video zachowuje sie tak jak grafika 3D-obraz skacze i jest "rwany" w kaffeine jak odtwarzam dvb to mam tylko dzwiek a zamiast obrazu kolorowe pasy.....  :Sad:  dodam,ze aplikacje jeszcze raz przekompilowalem.

Okna na pulpicie podczas przesowania zostawiaja "slady" a tekst wewnatrz okien przesowa sie wolno i nie plynnie...

fglrxinfo:

```

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP

OpenGL version string: 2.1.8304 Release

```

glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP

OpenGL version string: 2.1.8304 Release

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_AMDX_vertex_shader_tessellator, GL_AMD_performance_monitor,

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float,

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_instanced,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow,

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_half_float_vertex,

    GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects,

    GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,

    GL_ATI_meminfo, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters,

    GL_EXT_gpu_shader4, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil,

    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB,

    GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, GL_EXT_transform_feedback,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_WIN_swap_hint,

    WGL_EXT_swap_control

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

xorg.conf

```
# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

#    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

#Option  "AIGLX" "Off"

#        Identifier      "Default Layout"

#        screen "Default Screen"

#    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

#    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#    InputDevice "LIRC-Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/ttf"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load       "i2c" 

#    Load       "bitmap"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

# This loads the GLX module

   Load  "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

   Load  "dri"

   Load       "v4l"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

   Option       "RandR" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "LIRC-Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/lircm"

   Option       "Protocol" "IntelliMouse"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

   Identifier   "PanelLCD"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

#must match your lspci output

   Identifier  "device1"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

   Option       "AccelMethod" "XAA"#either XAA or EXA. "XAA" is the default and safe choice

   Option       "ColorTiling" "on"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"#only works with accelmethod "XAA"

   Option       "AccelDFS" "true"#seemed to speed things up using EXA acceleration

   Option       "TripleBuffer" "true"#This *might* help if you use something like Beryl and have slow video playback.

   Option       "DynamicClocks" "on"#This is for laptop users, it saves energy when in battery mode.

   Option       "DMAForXv" "true"#This can speed up movie playback but can in rare cases case instability

   Option       "TexturedVideo" "on"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "device1"

   Monitor    "PanelLCD"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Probowalem tez zainstalowac ati-drivers przez emerge ale wywala blad:

```

make HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.25-gentoo-r4 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build 

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 25: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 26: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Polecenie nie znalezione

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Błąd 127

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

make: *** [kmod_build] Błąd 2

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561 failed.

  [31;01m* [0m Call stack:

  [31;01m* [0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

  [31;01m* [0m             environment, line 3236:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

  [31;01m* [0m             environment, line 2446:  Called die

  [31;01m* [0m The specific snippet of code:

  [31;01m* [0m               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

  [31;01m* [0m  The die message:

  [31;01m* [0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.25-gentoo-r4 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

  [31;01m* [0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561/temp/build.log'.

  [31;01m* [0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561/temp/environment'.

```

Nawet nie moge przelaczyc akceleracji:

eselect opengl set ati

!!! Error: Unrecognized option: ati[/code]

Unicestwiony

Bardzo prosze wszystkich co znaja temat o pomoc.

pozdrawiam

----------

## Lord_Raven

pokombinuj z wlaczaniem wylaczaniem tych opcji:

```
   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" 

   Option       "AccelMethod" "XAA"#either XAA or EXA. "XAA" is the default and safe choice 

   Option       "ColorTiling" "on" 

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"#only works with accelmethod "XAA" 

   Option       "AccelDFS" "true"#seemed to speed things up using EXA acceleration 

   Option       "TripleBuffer" "true"#This *might* help if you use something like Beryl and have slow video playback. 

   Option       "DynamicClocks" "on"#This is for laptop users, it saves energy when in battery mode. 

   Option       "DMAForXv" "true"#This can speed up movie playback but can in rare cases case instability 

   Option       "TexturedVideo" "on" 

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on" 

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

```

jak na moj gust za wiele tego, no ale z drugiej strony dawno nie mialem serow fglrx

----------

## Qlawy

radeony HD są bardzo dobrze wspierane przez nowe sterowniki AMD/ATI coś musi być źle ustawione w Xorg.conf poszukaj najlepiej gdzieś gotowca pod tego Radka i powinno działać. No albo możesz sam pisać  :Smile:  ja nie ufam automatycznie wygenerowanym configom

----------

## lsdudi

 *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Polecenie nie znalezione 

 

poka 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## jacis

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4-i686-AMD_Sempron-tm-___3000+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 04 Jan 2009 18:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/mythtv/ /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/x11 /usr/portage/local/layman/freevo /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cdrw cli cracklib crypt cups divx4linux dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdrw emu10k1 fglrx fortran freetype freetype2 gdbm gif glut glx gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libmng lirc lm_sensors midi mmx mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt radeonhd readline reflection samba sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wmf x264 x86 xcomposite xorg xscreensaver xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vga radeonhd fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Probuje i nic,moze to,ze nie moge przelaczyc opengl na ati?A moze ktos ma gotowy xorg.conf pod radeon HD?

----------

## lsdudi

hmm duzo overlai moze być problem :

1)revdep

2) usuń overlaye zwłaszcza x11 (nie wim co jest w freevo) i sprawdź co bedzie chciał zmieniać po 

```
 emerge world -uNDvp 
```

----------

## jacis

lsdudi pokazalo sie to:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt:3

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-3.3.3:3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt:3 required by world

    >=x11-libs/qt-3.3.3:3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge')

    (and 20 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt:3 required by world

    >=x11-libs/qt-3.3:3[mysql,opengl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-tv/mythtv-0.21_p19046', 'merge')

dev-db/mysql:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.0.72-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'nomerge')

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r2', 'nomerge')

    dev-db/mysql required by world

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.0.72-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    dev-db/mysql required by world

    >=dev-db/mysql-5.0[embedded,-minimal] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/amarok-2.0', 'merge')

media-video/mjpegtools:1

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    media-video/mjpegtools required by world

    <media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.99999 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-plugins/mytharchive-0.21_p18355', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0_rc4', 'merge') pulled in by

    media-video/mjpegtools required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    media-video/mjpegtools required by world

    >=media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2[png] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-plugins/mytharchive-0.21_p18355', 'merge')

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdegames-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/tellico-1.3.4', 'merge')

    =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5* required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/dolphin-0.8.2-r1', 'nomerge')

    =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-tv/mtvg-7.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "media-video/mplayer[ass,png]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28058-r1 (Change USE: +png)

(dependency required by "media-video/smplayer-0.6.6" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

zrobilem test na mandrivie 2009 i uzyskalem 4900fps,ten sam xorg.conf pod gentoo i dalej 800fps-te same problemy.....

moze problem lezy przy eselect,ze nie moge zmienic opengl na ati?

----------

## unK

Pokaż wynik

```
eselect opengl list
```

 *Quote:*   

> Pobralem sterowniki ze strony ATI/AMD 8.12 stery zainstalowaly sie bez problemu

 

ekhm. zainstalowałeś stery ręcznie, a nie przy pomocy portage?

----------

## jacis

Za pomoca portage nie da rady wyskakuje blad j.w. napisalem.Zrobilem eselect na xorg no i udalo sie mam ponad 5000fps na glxgears.Zostal tylko problem z odtwarzaniem video.Gdy wlaczony jest compiz video jest "rwane" brak plynnosci.Ogromnym problemem jest xine,po otwarciu pliku x-y zawieszaja sie,czarny ekran nie mozna nic zrobic  :Sad: 

----------

## jacis

eselect:

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## lsdudi

klasyczny objaw burdelu w systemie  :Smile: 

1)usuń overlaye 

2)przebuduj xorg-server x11-drivers/* mesa i okolice.

----------

## jacis

Przebudowalem....i dalej tosamo.Jak zmienie opengl na xorg fakt 5000fps jest ale nie dziala compiz a problemy dalej te same z odtwarzaniem video...

Moze masz jakis pomysl na instalacje sterownikow z portage? probowalem wczesniejsze wersje i to samo sterowniki nie chca die kompilowac.

----------

## lsdudi

pokaż cały wynik instalacji ati-drivers

----------

## jacis

Juz zainstalowalem stery z portage i nowe jajko 2.6.28.Na tych sterach mam 2890fps(troche malo..jak na ta karte) w glxgears i dziala compiz.Problem z wyswietlaniem video pozostal nadal,gdy dziala compiz obraz "mruga" a gdy zalaczam cube'a to okno playera jast na cube'e a video zostaje w miejscu tam gdzie bylo przed wlaczeniem cub'a i "miga"...  :Sad: 

Przeinstaluje compiz'a i zobacze co bedzie...moze ktos wypowie sie jak u niego dziala compiz i wyswietlanie video?

----------

## acei

SMplayer, sterownik wyjściowy wideo "x11" i filmy nie mrugają. :Smile: 

Za to zmiana rozmiaru okna to tragedia. :Sad: 

----------

## jacis

Zgadza sie ale pozostaje problem wyswietlania grafiki 3D pod compizem np Amarok to samo co z video "miga,skacze itp.",druga rzecza jest xine i na nim oparty playerek dvb kaffeine.Siedze juz tyle czasu i chyba koncza mi sie pomysly,moze to wina sterownikow,probowalem skorzystac z otwartych ale server X-ow nie wstaje pomimo,ze sterownik to radeonhd.Server skompilowalem z flagami radeonhd i fglrx...

----------

## lsdudi

musisz jeszce dorzucić video_cards radeon bo w jakis sposób jest powiązany miałem taki sam problem z craszem xsów

----------

## jacis

Witam!

lsdudi a jak dorzucić video_cards radeon?

pozdro

----------

## Bialy

Jak w dokumentacji  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml

----------

## jacis

Dzieki bialy ale ze mnie gapa  :Embarassed:   mam ta zmienna ustawiona w make.conf.......ale to nie rozwiazalo problemu.....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

